# Sanchezi...



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

And a few others


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Ahh...how hes grown..


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

how big is the oscar?


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Started at 3 1/2 inches in February, now hes abou 5 1/2 inches, major difference.


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

sanchezi a little camera shy huh. Both fish look good.


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

Very nice O's, also nice planted sanchezi


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Thanks. Its my 55 split in half till I get my 39g set up for my sanchezi. Did you guys see the eel?


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

I saw the eel, it looks good


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

you do have the eel not wit the piranha right. i love peacocks, ive owned 2 of em and a fire eel, currently i have 1 peacock at 9" and hes beautiful. quite possibly my favorite fish. LOTS of personality.


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Well I didnt have him there till he got under the divder and under the rock. Im having trouble feeding him the blood worms I got for him. How do you feed him?


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

nice 0


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

eL ChiNo LoCo said:


> Well I didnt have him there till he got under the divder and under the rock. Im having trouble feeding him the blood worms I got for him. How do you feed him?
> [snapback]1057988[/snapback]​


i have trouble feeding myn too. hes in a community tank and he will never come out of his cave to eat, so i stick krill in my hand and he eats that. all my previous "eels" have ate bloodworms just fine


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Damn photobucket posted images *&^[email protected]#$ Blocked by url filter at work. Post pics here....


----------

